
How To Replace a $600 Piece of Software with 100 Lines of Ruby - zitterbewegung
http://blog.wekeroad.com/building-things/video-encoding-rack-attack
======
pwg
And now this author gains a bit of enlightenment as to why Unix command line
jocks love their shell script files.

